# "NEW" Predator Deception Brown camo film



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

<P align=center>Here is a picture of a Hoyt Ultratec in Predator camo that we just did. <BR><IMG style="WIDTH: 479px; HEIGHT: 275px" height=581 src="http://www.nwhydroprint.com/images/hydroprintcamo_108.jpg" width=820></P>

<P align=center>Below is an example of our Green Leaf Camouflage on a Remington Stock.</P> 

<P align=center><IMG style="WIDTH: 434px; HEIGHT: 268px" height=628 src="http://www.nwhydroprint.com/images/hydroprintcamo_110.jpg" width=1140></P>


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

nice stuff!
i was looking at your web site and liked the Fall Folage Camo pattern do you have any photos of something done in that?
thanks!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

We don't have any pictures of the fall foliage posted yet but we will soon.
Scott


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Sure looks nice, can you do the pockets and cams also.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes we can do the limb pockets and cams.
Scott


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

How much to do an entire bow (cams. limbs, etc.) in the Predator?


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

What is the turn around time? I would like to send you a bow after hunting season.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Complete Bow* (Riser** and Limbs) $135.00 
Deluxe Complete Bow Package* (all of the below) $200.00 
Riser, Limbs, Cams or Wheels 
Limb Pockets (both) 
Quiver (top only) Stabilizer 
Right now we are running a 25% off special.
Scott


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice! I like!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Turn around time is 2 weeks
Scott


----------



## Bohunter176 4/8 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's a couple of pictures of my Ultratech Scott did for me. It turned out awesome!!!!!!!!! Scott was great to work with and did a quality job. He'll be gettin one of my target bows next week for the diamond plate pattern.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks awesome!! Perfect for a treestand !

Eddie


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

That definately looks sweet!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

sure wish you could dip my truck!!


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

stinky1 said:


> sure wish you could dip my truck!!


I think my cats will look nice in camo too! :darkbeer:


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Do we send you the bow and you disassemble it, or do we send it disassembled already?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

It was mentioned somewhere to send items to be skinned disassembled or there will be an extra charge.


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Progen is correct. We prefer you to disassemble this allows us to work on getting it dipped faster and back into your hands.
scott


----------

